# need help identifying the breed



## goatherder25 (Apr 13, 2015)

I need help identifying the breed of this doe goat. Got her from my neighbor yesterday because he got it for something to do with a school project for his daughter and she didn't mess with it much anymore. He didn't have any idea what it is and im not sure as I've only ever had pygmies.  I'm kind of thinking she is something along the lines of a boer or nubian or maybe a cross of the 2?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Do you know how old she is? I'm not an expert, but looking at pictures of Nubians and Boers, I think it's very possible she could have one or both of those breeds in her... do you know if she was a milk goat or a meat goat?
Welcome to BYH!


----------



## goatherder25 (Apr 13, 2015)

Forgot to mention her fur is very soft and not stiff/rough like my pygmies.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

@Southern by choice, and @Sweetened might be able to give you a more educated guess as to what breed she is, as well as other members!  Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## goatherder25 (Apr 13, 2015)

Not sure whether she is milk or meat.

I don't think she is too old because her horns are still so small.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 13, 2015)

Ahah. Very.nice to recomend me but im no expert!

How big is she? Her horns look off to me? Like they were banded improperly or something at one point? They seem SHARP. She looks like the spanish doe i had, just a different colour. She could also be boer, kiko or savannah cross. Looks young yet, and if not young then maybe some pygmy mixed in there?

I milked my meat does along side my dairy does. They have richer milk, i found, even though they produced less.

Just to sarisy my curiosity, is she scratching her head in that picture or head pressing?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Sure you are @Sweetened!  To me... you're an expert. 
@goatherder25... I like her coloring! Very nice!  What's her name if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## goatherder25 (Apr 13, 2015)

She just stuck her head up against it because I had her cornered up In the kennel from where I brushed her. She had a few matted up places of undercoat that hadn't fell off completely. 

They had her named Reese so we just left it at that.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree that her horns look "off", maybe @Sweetened is right and they were banded. I have never seen banded horns so I don't know; but hers look like sharpened deadly weapons. 
In the picture her ears don't look long enough to be either Boer or Nubian, but maybe that is just the angle but I don't thing she isn't purebred either one of those. If you can find out how old she is that might give you a better idea of what she is.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 14, 2015)

Who knows. LOL
How old is she?  
Ummmm... get those horns fixed soon before they get too big they are already quite dangerous.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 14, 2015)

Boy not sure on this one.  Her head look boer/nubian ish.  She seems small bodied though so could be mixed with something else too.  Could you measure her and after asking the neighbor, post a rough age?  Or take a pic with something for perspective on her size?

Those horns do look strange.  Like maybe someone tried to disbud her but only killed off some of the the cells.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 14, 2015)

I agree with @babsbag on the ears, thats what leaned me towards spanish. With boer x nubian you can get those huuuge long ears. Beautiful, but in the cold here they freeze off.

I dont disbud or dehorn here, but i have to say, if i got her, she would be tipped off at the very least.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 14, 2015)

Welcome  cute doe, no clue as to what breed she is.


----------

